
United becomes latest carrier to put economy passengers in rows of 10 seats - - walterbell
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-travel-briefcase-united-boeing-20171021-story.html
======
closeparen
It's not too often that you see widening income inequality in such an
unambiguous, tangible, visible form.

